# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Mary Jane Shoes



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

MARY JANE SHOES for American Girl doll

Submitted by [email protected] - Kathleen, a member of the KP Knitting Forum

#5 needles, baby sport yarn, #3 weight yarn

Cast on 15 stitches
Row 1: K7, place marker, K1, place marker, K7
Row 2: K1, incr, increase BEFORE first marker, slip marker, KNIT 1, slip marker, increase, knit to next to last stitch, incr, K1.
Rows 3-4: Repeat Row 2 (27 sts on needle) Remove marker.
Rows 5-8: Knit
Row 9: K7, SSK 3 times, knit 1, K2 together 3 times, K7 (SSK - see below)
Row 10: K5, bind off 11, knit 4 (5 sts on each end of needle)
Row 11: Knit 5, cast on 6, knit 5

Row 12-14: Knit
Bind off. Fold in half and stitch bottom and back of shoe. Will fit either right or left foot. Make two.

SSK: Slip 2 stitches as if to knit, put left hand needle into front loops of the two slipped stitches - knit this stitch.

NOTE: If you find this pattern is a snug fit on the dolls foot, just change to a larger needle - or if the shoe is too loose, change to a smaller needle.

It will be very helpful if you select a scrap of similar yarn and knit ONE shoe, just to determine how it will fit on the dolls foot. This way you will not waste any yarn.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

These are really cute will have to get started on them!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bless you Elaine, these are lovely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine! This Mary Jane shoe pattern is cute! It will be Downloaded shortly. Thanks for sharing. ;0)


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting again. I would love the patterns for the clothes as well. It is so nice of you to share. Thanks again


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Love it and they sound so simple! Thank you for the great pattern!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. It is so hard to get doll shoes. This is really appreciated.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks! I'll definitely get a lot of use out of this pattern!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are really cute Elaine, thank you for posting this pattern, they're lovely.


----------



## lemerise1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this. I love all your patterns and my 3 yr old granddaughter does too!

Thanks again.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cute Elaine. Will be making several of these this week.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Will definitely add shoes to my outfits. Thanks


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your outfits are just adorable! Love them all and thank you for the shoes. Makes me want to start an outfit, especially the dress. I would love if you would post where you found the adorable clothes patterns for this doll!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Always love to see the outfits you've made. The colors & the workmanship always gives us ideas & hope of what we may accomplish!!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you. My grandaughters will love these for their American Girl dolls. I appreciate you posting these patterns.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love all your patterns please dont stop posting i will have a wonderful collection for my dolls


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

Are there patterns out there for these outfits, too? Adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoops! This is a knitting pattern. Was hoping for crochet. I have yet to figure out how to use two sticks instead of just one. )


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't have any girls to knit for and no dolls, but those are just the cutest clothes I've ever seen. Great work and color combos!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the shoe pattern. My older GD will love them. She has an AG doll. At the moment I am knitting all your patterns for the 5 inch itty bitty doll for my 5 yr. old granddaughter. Hopefully it will keep her occupied on her first plane trip from AZ to MN with grandma. The clothes and the doll will be a surprise when we get on the plane and settled. We have a layover in Denver making for a longer trip. Her older sisters will be there too. They have made the trip several times with me and also grandpa..


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

You are my hero. Thanks so very much for your wonderful patterns.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

OMGoodness, your AG doll outfits are adorable!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The photos of the American Girl doll modeling the Mary Jane shoes were posted previously on this KP forum. The patterns are from the three AG knitting patterns handouts I have e-mailed to knitters on this forum - over 1,447!

These are my own original patterns for AG doll clothes. To see all the outfits, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - American Girl doll clothes". This will take you to a long list with over 90 photos of my AG doll modeling the outfits.

If you want a copy of the three handouts, send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I'll forward the handouts via reply e-mail.

Also, I will be posting actual patterns for the AG doll, Barbie, and two baby dolls, the 5-inch Itty Bitty and the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" dolls. Go to "Search", then type "Ladyfingers". Click on the topic:
"User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials"
you will find some patterns for the 5-inch Itty Bitty doll.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladyfingers - you make the coolest doll shoes and outfits. Sooo stylish. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for being so kind to give us the patterns. Lots of nicely dressed AG dolls thanks to you.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love all the patterns i dont have daughters or grand daughters i have dolls of my own and i love to knit for them


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing!! I LOVE your patterns!!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine!!! That is a good idea to post the directions here so you won't have to e-mail so MANY people.
Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow Elaine, you've done it again. Thanks for the pattern for the Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. You have the cutest patterns ( I have printed all of them so far) and now matching shoes. I might have to make some for my great granddaughters for Christmas this year along with a couple new outfits for each of them (4 girls) for the dolls I gave them last Christmas. My two dolls will have to have some of the shoes, too. Thanks again.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

tgrbts said:


> I don't have any girls to knit for and no dolls, but those are just the cutest clothes I've ever seen. Great work and color combos!


You can always go to marymaxim.com and order a couple of these dolls for yourself (you're never too old for dolls) for about twenty dollars each. I think they look just as cute as the American Girl dolls and are a lot cheaper.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I've just acquired an OG doll(like AG, but made in Canada). I can sew and knit most of her wardrobe, but shoes are always a challenge.Thanks for posting this pattern!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You can always go to marymaxim.com and order a couple of these dolls for yourself (you're never too old for dolls) for about twenty dollars each. I think they look just as cute as the American Girl dolls and are a lot cheaper.[/quote]

I just went to Mary Maxim and looked at the dolls. You are so right!
They are very cute and very affordable. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get the Springfield dolls at Joann's and Michaels. That is the doll that Elaine has. You don't have to pay postage that way. I have knitted quite a few clothes from the handouts. They turn out so adorable and now we have the shoe pattern too. Great!!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> You can get the Springfield dolls at Joann's and Michaels. That is the doll that Elaine has. You don't have to pay postage that way. I have knitted quite a few clothes from the handouts. They turn out so adorable and now we have the shoe pattern too. Great!!!!


Thanks! I'll check them out, too, because we have those stores here.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I will check out marymaxim for some dolls as you can never have too manyand I can dress them in all the beautiful clothes you have posted on line


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

knittingwitch said:


> I will check out marymaxim for some dolls as you can never have too manyand I can dress them in all the beautiful clothes you have posted on line


I bet we could use our Jo-Anns or Michaels coupons on these dolls!
Same dolls as Mary Maxim pretty much from what I saw at joann.com


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you will check out joann.com now


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

just made one!!!!!!!! love was so quick and easy. thanks so much.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. This is the finishing touch to a lovely outfit. Than k you again.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

couldnt find what i wanted on joann.com but found plenty on marymaxim.com thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

knittingwitch said:


> couldnt find what i wanted on joann.com but found plenty on marymaxim.com thank you


http://www.joann.com/kids-teachers/dolls-accessories/


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

will try that out thank you


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I found one yesterday at our local Joann's - cost was $19.99 and I had a 40% off coupon so final cost was $11.99 -not bad!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info! That's a decent price.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Elaine, I just made a shoe. These outfits you posted are so cute, with the matching shoes. And I am so happy that you posted the pattern for the shoes. Probably make another one tomorrow.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine - LOVE the shoes. They definitely give another finishing touch to the outfits! I am impressed with how "we" made them! You are a gem.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for this pattern.
Adorable
Danielle


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

I so wish I knew how to knit! Ladyfingers? Your designs are beautiful! Do you have them in crochet possibly? Let me know because my little girl and nieces would love for me to make some for them (all of them, if we asked the girls!).


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I would think you could go to Ravelry and do a search for crochet items. There was an adorable crocheted skirt that was posted today, as part of an adorable outfit.


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! I will go and search for it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Is the dress pattern available? So that I can put the shoes and dress on one pattern in pdf format.

Also those that want crochet patterns. Try here. http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/doll_american_girl.php

Thanks
Rhyanna
Some things are meant to be easy. 
Question is, How do you tell?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the Mary Jane Shoes Pattern in PDF format.
Now how about some CowGirl outfits, and all accessories. OR even a Fairy Princess costume?
I can't knit but I can crochet.
I need the dimensions, measurements of a naked AG so that I can make sure the outfit I am making will fit.
I would also like, if someone has one, again need Naked Doll, Fibre Craft Music Box-Bed Doll. 
breast size, height from head to toe, from neck to waist, from waist to ankle, and so forth. 
Sadly I can't find the music box doll that I have, an arm broke off, wasn't happy, but no response from fibre craft. That's why I like the 12-13 inch Porcelain dolls. I think I have about 6 left, but am making lots of clothes to donate to charity who is collecting, especially barbie, clothes to put on a Barbie so that each child that asks santa for ne, will get one. I toold one of the coordinators that I'd like to get a couple of outfits, some to mix and match, so that a child will have more than one outfit.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your patterns!! Thanks a million!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To all of you who want the dimensions for the AG doll, go to "Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Long Pants with Crease and Easy Boxy Sweater", scroll down a few pages and you'll see my comment with all the AG dimensions.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you souch for sharing .....I love your work!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing .....I love your work!


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

So cute, thank you so much for your sharing


----------



## tvett1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Elaine I love all of your patterns ty so much for sharing them with us and I would love the 3 patterns that you show in your photos with the mary jane shoes as you had said - 

"If you want a copy of the three handouts, send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I'll forward the handouts via reply e-mail."

I have sent you a request to the email address that you provided and I patiently wait for them ty so much your patterns are beautiful; Jena [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## patrysie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi I would like to make these Mary Jane shoes for a 3 - 6 months old there is a free pattern to download from Ravelry but I can't get it right. I don't know how to it I am knew to this Please is there anyone that can help me please..... Patrys Murray from a warm South Africa


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to the top of this page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Mary Jane Shoes", and click on the Search button.

The pattern with photos will open, along with all the comments. Scroll down through the comments to Page 4 to find remarks by "Daeanarah" - she has kindly provided us with a PDF Download button. Just click on this button to see a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing. Click on the download button to print it out.


----------



## patrysie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Elaine Baker I will defenitely try


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Patry
that is a pattern for the 18inch doll. Are you wanting one to fit a baby? there are a lot of patterns, and many of them like ravelry.com require that you join, then you can download patterns, buy patterns, etc.

Rhyanna


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I got mine on sale at joanns for 15 dollars..wish i would have bought 2


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

When they had the 60% off coupons, wish I had the funds to buy two. lol.

Rhyanna


----------



## sunlit2 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am a new knitter and i just need help.I don't understand the instructions for row 2. the instructions say to knit one, increase, and then increase before the first marker but there are six stitches between the first stitch and the first marker. do I knit all 6 of them normal and then increase when i get to the marker? I just don't understand


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

sunlit 

I think so. what you can do is pm Elaine. go to 5thpost above yours, click on the name, select pm when new page opens, then type in message.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## sunlit2 (Jan 10, 2015)

thanks. I 'll pm her.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh thank you, I can't wait to try these.


----------



## DotFash (Oct 13, 2013)

Elaine, Thanks for the Mary Jane shoe pattern. Could you send me the 3 hand out patterns that were mentioned?
DotFash


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Dot go to Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns and you will find all of her patterns in PDF format.

here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing the Mary Jane shoe pattern


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

very creative - thank you!


----------



## sunlit2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I used worsted weight yarn with a size 10 needle to make them for my girls Madame Alexander dolls and the girls love them. They are so cute.


----------



## gggs (Jan 28, 2016)

using #5 needles (what is that in metric - mm.?) and how many stitches per inch? I will be using a rather thick wool.


----------



## Ren Falcon (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh my I'm getting bugged for yarn and her knitting needles so she can knit up shoes for Leilei(leelee)


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you so much.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> MARY JANE SHOES for American Girl doll


I'll bet they'd be good knitted larger in wool and felted.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the last set. Beautiful


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

The shoes are adorable, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful ☺


----------

